# Erie Outfitter perch tournament



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

How many of you are entering the Erie Outfitters perch tournament Saturday Sept 21? I normally don't like to pass up weekend overtime money at work but I think taking a day off to fish a tournament with my dad and his buddy will be a good time so we are going to enter. My dad always says "tournaments aren't for me" whenever I asked if he wants to fish a walleye tournament with us but this time when I said it was a perch tournament he said "yeah that sounds good." We need more perch tournaments around here.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

I'm definitely hoping to make it ! Gonna take a lot to keep me away.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you know how many are signed up so far?

After the Eric Lewis Tourney, I'm thinking of another humiliation in THIS one, too.


thanks


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

He said only a few so far but a lot more talk from teams wanting in the last couple days.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Where do you sign up at? I didnt see anything on their website


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

General said:


> Where do you sign up at? I didnt see anything on their website


this is from their facebook page 

Sheffield Lake 1st Annual Yellow Perch Derby September 21, 7:30a.m till 1:30p.m
No more than 3 man teams
Sheffield Lake Community Park and Boat Launch Only 4001 Lake Rd, Sheffield Lake Ohio, 44054
Early registration at Erie Outfitters 5404 E.Lake Rd Sheffield Lake, Ohio, 44054
Must register no later than 7:00a.m at Sheffield Lake Boat launch Sept 21 
Must be back to launch no later than 1:30
Best ...30 fish per team wins
Biggest Yellow Perch decides tie breaker
If need be blow day Sept. 22
$60.00 per team
All Ohio laws apply 
Prizes based on number of entries
Sheffield Lake 1st Annual Perch Derby
Team Name___________________
Cellular Phone Number__________
Team Member #1______________
Team Member #2______________
Team Member #3______________
With signing this form , you and team members agree to assume and release City, Erie Outfitters and HMP Events from any and all liability for all personal injuries, property damage, loss of life or property resulting from ,or in any way connected with the issuance of this permit/whether or not due to whole or part to any act, omission or negligence of City or any representatives


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Could be a bit congested there at Sheffield Ramp on the 21st, and I don't see anything about a Captain's Meeting on it. I'll stop at EO during the week, and I think you can launch before 7:30am, but can't start fishing until 7:30am, but I'll confirm with Craig.

thanks for posting the details (I don't do Facebook)


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Arggghhh, my fishin buddy (who has the boat) is getting his new driveway poured Saturday. If anyone needs a good perch stick let me know :Banane31: I'll gladly pay my fair share for everything !


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nothing beats watching concrete dry. If the weather decides to cancel concrete, I'll be interested.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Rain in the forecast so my crew backed out then my buddy invited me for a trip in his new boat the same day to go chasing walleye so at least I'm fishing Saturday for walleye instead now.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Its gonna be real bumpy tomorrow....gusts from the north at 15


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Kind of glad I couldnt get the day off of work. Wouldnt want to be perchin in that

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Please tell me they're doing this again next year


----------

